# Howdy Folks



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Recognize most of the names from Bimmerforums, but just ran across this board a couple days ago (thanks Scott). Figured I'd start annoying posters here too. Looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Welcome aboard! Need to get some pics of your car in your sig :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Welcome Aboard ! :thumbup:


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Scott - Here ya go.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Scott - Here ya go.


 :jawdrop: I thought the name was familiar (if you read the BMW Club racing results in the Roundel, it should look familiar) - that car is fast as **** :yikes:


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Actually, here's the race car I currently own and need to get rid of ASAP:










Figured I'd put dad's BMW in my sig since this is a BMW board. He's nice enough to let me codrive it with him. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Actually, here's the race car I currently own and need to get rid of ASAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it on our thread re: Track Cars for Sale:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49545

You could also put it in the Classified / For sale forum:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey there, Bryan. Cross-pollination is a good thing.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

DannO said:


> Hey there, Bryan. Cross-pollination is a good thing.


 Ha...that's funny coming from a guy who's car looks like a bee. 

So what's the story behind the M Coupe in your avatar? Same car as your current track toy or different one?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Actually, here's the race car I currently own and need to get rid of ASAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T want to see this. 

It is one way I am considering going. How much?


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> I DON'T want to see this.
> 
> It is one way I am considering going. How much?


Terry, my friend, let's make a deal. 

Actually, I'm busy today through the weekend with NCAA tournament stuff. I'll try to get a price and some details together (have been putting it off) on the car this weekend. The car has spent the last four years in the care of Velocity Motorsports (www.velocitymotorsports.com) and is very well taken care of. Everything is stripped down and checked between races (including gearbox). Motor has the new seals from the engine builder and is only a few races old since last rebuild.

I'll be back in touch next week. :thumbup:


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> So what's the story behind the M Coupe in your avatar? Same car as your current track toy or different one?


Street car. '01 with s54. It's what got me into trouble in the first place. "I'll try this DE thing..." Oh boy. A few events later and, well, you know how it goes.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Terry, my friend, let's make a deal.
> 
> Actually, I'm busy today through the weekend with NCAA tournament stuff. I'll try to get a price and some details together (have been putting it off) on the car this weekend. The car has spent the last four years in the care of Velocity Motorsports (www.velocitymotorsports.com) and is very well taken care of. Everything is stripped down and checked between races (including gearbox). Motor has the new seals from the engine builder and is only a few races old since last rebuild.
> 
> I'll be back in touch next week. :thumbup:


Let me know.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

cool, didn't realize you weren't aware of Bimmerfest :hi:

not as much racing stuff at B'forum though, maybe you can help change that


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Bryan - thought that car looked familiar. Fellow Tar Heel member here so I'm sure we travel in a few of the same circles...


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris - I live in Charlotte as well. We should get some folks together for a little karting at Victory Lane. They just got the new 9 hp karts in...enough power to actually spin the tires according to folks who have been.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

BMWRacerITS said:


> Chris - I live in Charlotte as well. We should get some folks together for a little karting at Victory Lane. They just got the new 9 hp karts in...enough power to actually spin the tires according to folks who have been.


Funny, I was just thinking about VLK this morning. Did you get up there a few Sundays ago with the Sandlapper guys? I heard the new karts are much better and they changed the layout around so the road course is much bigger now. Let me talk to a few friends and I'll PM you later.


----------

